# Strange behavior in bath?



## Mury821 (Jan 30, 2013)

So my hedgie is in the bath as I'm typing this (on my phone) and I noticed he was acting strange from the start but then he just stopped moving (he usually moves non stop) and then splatted in the bath and he sat completely still and he's still in there and he's still splatted and still but he's sniffing and jerking his head around and I don't know if I should take him out or what, it's making me really nervous! He just stops moving completely and then jerks his head around. Please help?!

I tried running a bit more water since he was under the faucet and would usually move but he just sat there and let it run on him and stayed splatted and even let the water start running over his nose and face so I took him out and he started walking around as normal but I'm still worried..


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Is this his first bath? He could have just been really frightened. They can't curl up in water and running around tires them so sometimes they just stop moving. I have heard of some loving water, others tolerating it and then others HATING it. Pindsvin doesn't like it so I leave my hand in so he can come over when he's tired and I give him as few baths as possible, but he used to do something like yours was doing, he'd let his back legs float and just have his front two paws braced against something.
As for the twitching it could be he got water up his nose? Or maybe he couldn't see the water/was confused by the sensation of it under his chin/trying not to get it up his nose?
Im not really sure maybe someone else can give you a more accurate answer


----------



## Mury821 (Jan 30, 2013)

No, he has foot baths very often and has has a couple of full baths. And I don't think he was jerking from water up his nose since he had his head above the water but I'm not sure. After that happened he acted fine and I put him back in his cage and he ate a few bites and then went to sleep. I checked on him a couple times before I went to sleep and whenever I uncovered him he didn't move or huff which scared me since he always balls up and huffs when I uncover him and I started petting him and he still didn't puff for quite a few seconds. I uncovered him again and he did the same thing and right before I went to sleep I got him out to see what he would do and he let me get him out without a fuss and cuddled up to my neck. These things all seem positive but it all happened at once, right after that bath, so I'm not sure what to think about it...


----------



## Lizblizz (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm still very new to hedgehog care as I have only had my little guy for 6 weeks or so, but could it be that the bath was too cold?? I get nervous about the temperature when I bathe Wesley because my house is really cold (other than the bedroom I keep him in), so I want the water to be warm enough without being too warm when I put him in the sink. Is it possible that the water got too cold, and your hedgie isn't being very reactive because he is going into first stages of hibernation? Just an idea, I could be way off, but thought I'd throw it out there. Good luck!


----------



## Mury821 (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought about that too since when the water starts cooling down I usually let some water out and run warm water but I couldn't really do that since I didn't know what to do. But when it first started happening I know the water was still warm but when I got him out it had cooled down some so I'm not really sure... Today he seemed completely fine but it still worries me some.


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

If he was splatting, could it have been too hot? or maybe he was just really enjoying it and was relaxing. My girl hates baths, she runs to the shallowest spot and tries to curl up, its really sad.


----------



## Mury821 (Jan 30, 2013)

It couldn't have been too hot, but maybe he was just really enjoying it, I hope. He does seem to enjoy baths but he's never stayed still like that or splatted so it really confused me.


----------

